

Pearl River Delta Becomes China’s New Technological Innovation Lab - gravitycop
http://inventorspot.com/articles/pearl_river_delta_becomes_chinas_new_technological_innovation_la_22084

======
gravitycop
From the article:

 _In keeping with its master plan, over the next three years about 100 state
laboratories designated for engineering innovation and research and
development (R &D) will be established. It is expected that by the year 2012
some three-to-five, high technology–powered industrial clusters will be
established, generating an industrial output of more than 100 billion yuan
(about 14.6 billion U.S. dollars). Generally speaking, hi-tech manufacturing
is expected to generate at least 30 percent of the total industrial output of
the region by the projected date of 2020.

[...]

The government will also do its part to encourage innovative enterprise by
reducing taxes on about 50 of the top competitive companies. By 2012, some 600
new patent applications per one million people are expected and priority will
be given to those patents involving independent technological innovations._

